# Receiver with XM built in?



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Do any home receivers for ~$200 have xm built in, so that it's integrated with the display and remote and such? What about this new mini-tuner thing? Are there any solutions out there that don't involve an external tuner?


----------

